# New Guy from MA with a 13" SB



## 1952B3b23 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hey Guys,

My name is Chris and i recently bought this 13" South Bend off of Craigslist. I'm new to machining and i'm looking forward to learning a lot here. The lathe will help me with my hot rod and antique car projects. As well as different pieces of tooling for metal shaping. 

A friend of mine came over and showed me how to run it a little bit. It seems to work pretty well but i do have some questions.

1. Can someone decode the serial number, 10152TKX14? The catalog number isn't stamped into the gear box tag which i find kind of strange.

2. I've looked at a bunch of pictures of other 13" SB's and they all seem to have a 4 step cone pulley. Mine is only 3. I'm wondering if someone swapped parts on it at some point?

3. For tooling, should i stick to regular HSS or try carbide? I'm tempted to try grinding my own out of HSS.

Here's some stuff that I've done to it since I've had it... I bought a new leather belt from Hudson Belting in Worcester MA. Replaced the two old V-belts that where all stretched and cracked. I got a Phase II quick change tool post (wedge style). I also bought the proper SB lathe oils off eBay and cleaned and re-oiled the lathe. I picked up a trav-a-dial off of eBay to mount to the carriage as well.  

Thanks in advance for any info,

-Chris


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello Chris, welcome to the site and it's a great looking lathe and you've done some great updates already.
You'll be further ahead with the HSS tool bits imho,  but having some carbide bits on hand will never be a bad thing.
We are not terribly far apart, there's a few from MA on this site. 

Most of all - have fun and thanks for posting all the pics.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Chris,
beautiful lathe you got there! 
i hope these links are helpful.
http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html
http://www.southbendlathe.com/products/catalog-numbers/13-to-16-inch-lathes
http://www.grizzly.com/brands/south-bend-lathe/serialcard


----------



## thomas s (Aug 15, 2017)

Welcome Chris, Yes that is a nice lathe.


----------



## 1952B3b23 (Aug 16, 2017)

34_40 said:


> Hello Chris, welcome to the site and it's a great looking lathe and you've done some great updates already.
> You'll be further ahead with the HSS tool bits imho,  but having some carbide bits on hand will never be a bad thing.
> We are not terribly far apart, there's a few from MA on this site.
> 
> Most of all - have fun and thanks for posting all the pics.



Thank you. I feel like learning to grind my own tools will be a really useful skill. So ill have to give it a try. I'd like some pre-ground tooling so that i can compare my work to it. Btw- nice hot rod in your avatar! I'm also a hot rod guy.



Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi Chris,
> beautiful lathe you got there!
> i hope these links are helpful.
> http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html
> ...



Thanks for posting the links. I had found those once before but this time around i found the serial number listing extra useful. Comparing my S/N to the listing i believe my lathe is from around the mid 1960's ('64-'66). I also see another lathe, serial # 11034TKX14 which is described as having 6 spindle speeds. 40-940 RPM, just like mine. I guess the 3 step cone pulley was a thing that they did. I wonder why, since most of the pictures i see of other 13" lathes have a 4 step pulley.



thomas s said:


> Welcome Chris, Yes that is a nice lathe.



Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## 1952B3b23 (Aug 24, 2017)

So the other day i was talking with my neighbor who's father passed away a couple years ago. She mentioned to me that her dad use to be a machinist. I told her that i just recently bought a lathe and was starting to get into it. Then she tells me that her dad had some old tools up in the attic if i was interested. Of course i said yes and up into the attic we go. There sits a pristine looking Kennedy Tool Box. I pop the top and start to quickly look through the drawers and such. I'm instantly amazed at how nice of condition everything was in. Most of the dial indicators and some of the other tooling are still in the original Starrett and Brown and Sharpe cases/ boxes! As i open the bottom drawer one certain tool catches my eye, the Indian motorcycle adjustable wrench. I asked about it and she told me that he use to work at Indian (in Springfield) as a machinist (sometime during the late 40's early 50's). Then for a different company, also in Springfield. She tells me shes going to talk to her husband and see if he wanted any of the stuff and that she would let me know. The next day after work i see them across the street. She waves me over and tells me that i can have the box if i want. We exchange some cash and away i go smiling from ear to ear! I've attached some pictures of the different stuff i got. I'm really excited to have this stuff and i'm sure ill put it to good use over the years to come.

-Chris


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 25, 2017)

WOW! Some guys have all the luck or lead A CHARMED LIFE!

Congrats, you've captured some really nice pieces there.  You're on your way now...


----------



## 1952B3b23 (Aug 25, 2017)

34_40 said:


> WOW! Some guys have all the luck or lead A CHARMED LIFE!
> 
> Congrats, you've captured some really nice pieces there.  You're on your way now...



Thank you! I try to be nice and personable so that probably helps in getting a decent deal. I really don't know what would of happened to this stuff if i didn't get it. No one else in the family had any interest or use for it.

-Chris


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 25, 2017)

YUPP say good by to anything you did before. These machines are great at overpowering our will with there need to produce . Forgot to say him and welcome, nice tools and lathe.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 25, 2017)

Welcome aboard Chris. Springfield is less than an hour from me. I am just west of Hartford. Glad you found us.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 1952B3b23 (Aug 25, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> Welcome aboard Chris. Springfield is less than an hour from me. I am just west of Hartford. Glad you found us.
> 
> "Billy G"



Thank you. I'm slightly familiar with Bristol, i work with a guy who lives there.  I'm glad i found this forum too. I have already learned a lot just by reading past threads. Thanks for helping keep this place alive for us new guys to learn from. I'm sure the seasoned pro's learn stuff too.

-Chris


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 25, 2017)

That's what drives this Forum Chris, everyone learns here. My full name is Bill Gruby. See if your friend knows me. I know a lot of people that work in your area.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 1952B3b23 (Aug 30, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> That's what drives this Forum Chris, everyone learns here. My full name is Bill Gruby. See if your friend knows me. I know a lot of people that work in your area.
> 
> "Billy G"



I asked him, he doesn't happen to know you by name.

-Chris


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 30, 2017)

I can see why, I'm only 41 years older than you and probably your friend too.  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## thomas s (Aug 30, 2017)

Billy G. I like the way you think only 41 years older LOL


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 30, 2017)

Is that a lot ???????????????????????????????????

 "Billy G"


----------



## thomas s (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh no I don't think so. Getting up in years myself.


----------



## 1952B3b23 (Aug 31, 2017)

I must say, the smartest and most talented people I've met so far in my life are much older than I (30+ years older). They're the ones i've learned the most from. I definitely appreciate the "older guys"!! 

-Chris


----------



## 1952B3b23 (Aug 31, 2017)

Does anyone have recommendations on what size HSS i should run in my lathe? A friend of mine suggested i get some 1/2" M2 material. So i bought the following from Shars:

http://www.shars.com/products/cutting/tool-bits/1-2-x-6-m2-extra-long-square-tool-bit

I've yet to try grinding it. But when i was looking through the machinist tool box i got from my neighbor i noticed that all the tool bits are made from 3/8" HSS. Then again that could of been because that's all his lantern style tool holder would fit. Advice is welcomed. 

-Chris


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 31, 2017)

What is the tool holder you're going to use?
Do you have a tool post that'll hold a 1/2" toolbit?   I don't see why you'd need a bit that large, but it also depends what you're working on/with.

I'd have suggested 3/8"


----------



## 1952B3b23 (Sep 1, 2017)

34_40 said:


> What is the tool holder you're going to use?
> Do you have a tool post that'll hold a 1/2" toolbit?   I don't see why you'd need a bit that large, but it also depends what you're working on/with.
> 
> I'd have suggested 3/8"



I have a Phase II quick change, model 250-222. The 1/2" tool bit will fit but I agree it seems large for this lathe.


----------



## 34_40 (Sep 1, 2017)

One of the nice things with a large bit is it'll not flex like a narrower bit.
But again, it really depends what you're working on / with. 
 I have some 1/2" but I've only used it when I had to really reach out to sneak the bit in between 2 other faces.


----------



## 1952B3b23 (Sep 7, 2017)

I finally mounted up my Trav-a-dial. The other one i had bought off e-bay was broken so i returned it and got this one which is in really nice condition. The bracket is just some left over 3/8"  plate steel that i had laying around. 

-Chris


----------

